# First Big Cheese Smoke Of The Year w pics



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 24, 2020)

Been meaning to do this for awhile now and just seems like I haven't had the time. Well a couple days ago I was home from work early and finally had the time to get this batch going. Usually buy cheese on manager special or sale when I can find it and then when I get a large batch I smoke it. Several different kinds here but the good majority of it is cheddar and cabot habanero cheddar.

Here is the haul out of the fridge.







I swear it takes forever to unwrap all of this stuff! Unwrapped and the cheddar cut up. On the racks ready for some smoke.






Used the Smoke vault for this one. Was about 35 degrees out this day. Using apple wood pellets. Put the AMNPS on the wood chip tray under the water pan.






Smoke rolling away. Looks like a ton of smoke when my camera took a flash. 






3 1/2 hours and time to come off.


















Into the beer fridge for an overnight rest. 






Forgot I ran out of pint seal bags. Thank God for 1 day amazon prime shipping! Here it is after its rest.






All sealed up and ready to rest up for awhile.


















Top drawer is the batch I just did. Bottom drawer is my older stash. Some has been aging for close to a couple years now. 






I would highly recommend the habanero cheddar if you haven't had it before. Never tried smoked parmesan before so that one will be fun as well. Next batch I will get some more muenster, Monterey jack, and swiss done. Thanks for checking it out!

John


----------



## sandyut (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice work man!  My wife can never see this thread...she could live on cheese (and wine).


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks like your set for a few years!!!
We like Muenster the best & that's all I smoke anymore.
I just go to the Deli and buy the whole block in the cryovac.
They always ask how do you want it sliced & I say just weigh it & leave it in the cryovac.
They think I'm nuts!!!
Al


----------



## JJS (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks delicious!  Smoked parm. Is fricken awesome!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice stash you are set for a while now.

Warren


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 24, 2020)

That's quite a haul of cheese John.  Looks  good!

Dave


----------



## xray (Jan 24, 2020)

That’s a pretty big haul John, should be set for awhile.

Good color too! That’s kinda where my stash is at size-wise. I might do one more before winter is over.

Like!


----------



## 2008RN (Jan 24, 2020)

cheese looks great, quite the selection. That Habanero cheddar sounds delicious. Wish I could find that here.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks good John. that should last for awhile! I like the Cabot sharp cheeses, I'll have to try the Cabot habanero sometime.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks like your stocked for awhile.I picked up some 1 pound blocks today $2.88 may hit them again during the week.
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 24, 2020)

That's a good looking batch of cheese John!! Hopefully that'll hold ya for a bit. A couple weeks ago I managed to get about 20# smoked and put away. We were down to 3 small packages of cheddar and that just won't work. We go through a LOT of cheese and apparently so do you  What I smoked might last us three months, and that's only because I also have another 20# that I bought in bulk and grated with the new toy.

LIKE the way you go bog or stay home!!
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice Job John!

And I thought I did a bunch....you got me beat.

So far our favorite is the pepper jack...

I really need a separate fridge as it really smelled up the house fridge, two boxes of baking soda later and it is finally starting to get back to it's normal smell.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## creek bottom (Jan 24, 2020)

Great work John. It looks like it took on some nice color. I've never tried the habanero cheddar. Going to have to try to find it around here. I do ghost pepper as shown in previous posts. Good stuff! You should be set for awhile! LIKE!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 24, 2020)

looks great John, that's quite the haul.


----------



## JCAP (Jan 24, 2020)

That looks awesome! Nice color and variety there.


----------



## Cabo (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks great.  I snatch up the Cabot habanero whenever Publix has them bogo.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2020)

Beautiful Load of Cheese, you got there John!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 24, 2020)

All looks fantastic John!! I love the go big or stay at home approach haha, thats a lotta cheese. I would really especially tear up some of that Cabot habanero smoked!! Funny I was looking at some Cabot cheeses at a store yesterday. I remember when Cabot first showed up at  stores in Ohio was a Walmart and it was the cheapest option in the case aside from Great Value store brand. I loved it from day one. Over time they have established theirselves as an excellent cheese and the prices have increased accordingly. Love the seriously sharp and hunters sharp a lot.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 24, 2020)

Great write up, with some great pictures! Thanks for sharing! Cheese looks great!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Nice work man!  My wife can never see this thread...she could live on cheese (and wine).



Thanks! My wife could live off wine and salads lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like John it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like your set for a few years!!!
> We like Muenster the best & that's all I smoke anymore.
> I just go to the Deli and buy the whole block in the cryovac.
> They always ask how do you want it sliced & I say just weigh it & leave it in the cryovac.
> ...



Thanks Al! I bought a huge block of sharp cheddar in a cryovac last year at a closeout grocery store. It was $26.03 for the 10 pound block. Needless to say I check back often to see if I can find that deal again!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

JJS said:


> Looks delicious!  Smoked parm. Is fricken awesome!



Thanks JJS. I look forward to trying out the parmesan! Any good suggestions on what to put it on? I was thinking pasta and salads.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice stash you are set for a while now.
> 
> Warren





5GRILLZNTN said:


> That's quite a haul of cheese John.  Looks  good!
> 
> Dave



Thanks Warren and Dave! Thinking I am going to have to get one more cheese smoke in before it starts warming up.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s a pretty big haul John, should be set for awhile.
> 
> Good color too! That’s kinda where my stash is at size-wise. I might do one more before winter is over.
> 
> Like!



Thanks Joe! Yeah I am thinking the same. We used up a lot of cheddar throughout last year so I think one more smoke should do it till next winter. Some of the stuff I have in that bottom drawer I plan to age a lot longer.


----------



## JJS (Jan 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks JJS. I look forward to trying out the parmesan! Any good suggestions on what to put it on? I was thinking pasta and salads.



we use it on pizza and pasta, made some chicken parm the other day with it that was pretty good too


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

2008RN said:


> cheese looks great, quite the selection. That Habanero cheddar sounds delicious. Wish I could find that here.





GATOR240 said:


> Looks good John. that should last for awhile! I like the Cabot sharp cheeses, I'll have to try the Cabot habanero sometime.



Thanks guys! Yeah I love the cabot cheeses. The habanero is my favorite. I hear they have a horseradish cheddar I would like to try but haven't been able to find it around here.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

tropics said:


> Looks like your stocked for awhile.I picked up some 1 pound blocks today $2.88 may hit them again during the week.
> Richie



$2.88 a lb is a great deal. I would be going back to that store!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That's a good looking batch of cheese John!! Hopefully that'll hold ya for a bit. A couple weeks ago I managed to get about 20# smoked and put away. We were down to 3 small packages of cheddar and that just won't work. We go through a LOT of cheese and apparently so do you  What I smoked might last us three months, and that's only because I also have another 20# that I bought in bulk and grated with the new toy.
> 
> LIKE the way you go bog or stay home!!
> Robert



Thanks Robert! I was in the same boat went out to grab a block to shred on some burgers and realized I only had 3 left of the sharp cheddar. Try out some of the habanero. Its great shredded on tacos and just with crackers too. I plan to stop into Costco one of these days and buy some more in bulk just to shred.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice Job John!
> 
> And I thought I did a bunch....you got me beat.
> 
> ...



Thanks John! Smoked cheese smell is a good thing. Every time I would go grab a beer the last few days I would keep smelling it and had to remind myself about the cheese haha. Not a bad problem to have! I'm glad you reminded me I need to get some pepper jack for the next smoke. Muenster and Gouda are a couple of my other favorites!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> Great work John. It looks like it took on some nice color. I've never tried the habanero cheddar. Going to have to try to find it around here. I do ghost pepper as shown in previous posts. Good stuff! You should be set for awhile! LIKE!



Thanks Joe! Yeah I have been looking for the ghost pepper cheddar around here without much luck. The habanero has some good heat to it


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks great John, that's quite the haul.





JCAP said:


> That looks awesome! Nice color and variety there.



Thank you guys for the kind words and likes!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

Cabo said:


> Looks great.  I snatch up the Cabot habanero whenever Publix has them bogo.



Thanks Cabo. That's exactly where I got these and they were on the BOGO sale haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Load of Cheese, you got there John!!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks John appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> All looks fantastic John!! I love the go big or stay at home approach haha, thats a lotta cheese. I would really especially tear up some of that Cabot habanero smoked!! Funny I was looking at some Cabot cheeses at a store yesterday. I remember when Cabot first showed up at  stores in Ohio was a Walmart and it was the cheapest option in the case aside from Great Value store brand. I loved it from day one. Over time they have established theirselves as an excellent cheese and the prices have increased accordingly. Love the seriously sharp and hunters sharp a lot.



Thanks Jeff! The habanero is excellent and even better smoked. Don't know if you guys have publix in Ohio but they run BOGO sales on cabot usually once a month or so so you end up getting the blocks for around $2.15 which isn't bad.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great write up, with some great pictures! Thanks for sharing! Cheese looks great!



Thanks Justin appreciate it!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 27, 2020)

I forgot to add John, GO BGO!

Dave


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

Super Job on that cheese John. As mentioned by yourself and others Cabot habanero, pepper jack and horseradish are my favorites. I also like doing the seriously sharp cheddars.  Since Cabot is made here it's usually on sale monthly and there are a ton of varieties. I'll have to expand my next cheese sessions to include more of them.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Super Job on that cheese John. As mentioned by yourself and others Cabot habanero, pepper jack and horseradish are my favorites. I also like doing the seriously sharp cheddars.  Since Cabot is made here it's usually on sale monthly and there are a ton of varieties. I'll have to expand my next cheese sessions to include more of them.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris. Its usually $3-$4.50 a block here so when it goes on sale BOGO I stock up. I like the white cheddars too. I cant find the horseradish around here but would love to try it. When you gonna bust the kettles and the PBR out man its been awhile?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Chris. Its usually $3-$4.50 a block here so when it goes on sale BOGO I stock up. I like the white cheddars too. I cant find the horseradish around here but would love to try it. When you gonna bust the kettles and the PBR out man its been awhile?




The PBRs have been flowing regularly, but the outdoor equipment hasn't unfortunately. It seems I'm either working on our nice days, or the weather hasn't cooperated. I see a ray of hope this weekend.  I think it's supposed to be in the mid-30s. Hoping the wind doesn't pick up.

As for the Horseradish I'm surprised you can't get that one. I don't think it's safe to ship cheese in the mail without a special cooling package. Or I'd offer to send you some. Let me look into it.

Chris

edit: It's usually 2.50 for an 8oz block here. The sales are either 1.75 or 1.99.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> The PBRs have been flowing regularly, but the outdoor equipment hasn't unfortunately. It seems I'm either working on our nice days, or the weather hasn't cooperated. I see a ray of hope this weekend.  I think it's supposed to be in the mid-30s. Hoping the wind doesn't pick up.
> 
> As for the Horseradish I'm surprised you can't get that one. I don't think it's safe to ship cheese in the mail without a special cooling package. Or I'd offer to send you some. Let me look into it.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. I will look it up online I am sure I can order it from somewhere. Funny I used to hate horseradish but now I love the flavor. Hoping you get to toss something on this weekend!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for the like Will Square it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 30, 2020)

Cabo said:


> Looks great.  I snatch up the Cabot habanero whenever Publix has them bogo.



Heads up publix around here has cabot cheese bars BOGO this week. Time to stock up!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up John.  I'm out of Cabot horseradish.

Dave


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Been meaning to do this for awhile now and just seems like I haven't had the time. Well a couple days ago I was home from work early and finally had the time to get this batch going. Usually buy cheese on manager special or sale when I can find it and then when I get a large batch I smoke it. Several different kinds here but the good majority of it is cheddar and cabot habanero cheddar.
> 
> Here is the haul out of the fridge.
> View attachment 429684
> ...


wow nice load of cheese  you have there , i try  smoking cheese also , however i have a couple of questions for you .. how long do you smoke for ..2-3 hours ... and at that temp or would you use a cold smoke adapter . then finally after crovacced  would you ever store in a deep freeze , due to fridge being already full of  other things . 

   thanks Dan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2020)

dan the mano said:


> wow nice load of cheese  you have there , i try  smoking cheese also , however i have a couple of questions for you .. how long do you smoke for ..2-3 hours ... and at that temp or would you use a cold smoke adapter . then finally after crovacced  would you ever store in a deep freeze , due to fridge being already full of  other things .
> 
> thanks Dan



Thanks Dan. I smoke mine usually for 3-3.5 hours...its just a preference on smoke flavor for me. Some go shorter some go longer. What smoker are you using to do yours? Are you using a cold smoke attachment on a MES or are you using an AMAZN pellet rig? As long as the temps in your smoker don't get above 80ish(preferably way lower) you will be fine. Above 80 and you start sweating real bad and can look at melting. As far as freezing the cheese you could do that if you wanted. I have never done it but from what I hear when it thaws the texture of the cheese is different(more of a crumbly texture) but I don't know that for sure...just what others have said.


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Dan. I smoke mine usually for 3-3.5 hours...its just a preference on smoke flavor for me. Some go shorter some go longer. What smoker are you using to do yours? Are you using a cold smoke attachment on a MES or are you using an AMAZN pellet rig? As long as the temps in your smoker don't get above 80ish(preferably way lower) you will be fine. Above 80 and you start sweating real bad and can look at melting. As far as freezing the cheese you could do that if you wanted. I have never done it but from what I hear when it thaws the texture of the cheese is different(more of a crumbly texture) but I don't know that for sure...just what others have said.


yes i see , no i have a bradley smoker ... and also a cold smoke adapter , just havent used the adapter yet .i was just wanting to go and see that if it was cold outside below freezing , and me using this cold smoke adapter would be alright , i mean there should still be some heat from the smoke ..
thanks


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2020)

dan the mano said:


> yes i see , no i have a bradley smoker ... and also a cold smoke adapter , just havent used the adapter yet .i was just wanting to go and see that if it was cold outside below freezing , and me using this cold smoke adapter would be alright , i mean there should still be some heat from the smoke ..
> thanks



I'm not too familiar with the Bradley smokers except they use the wood pucks. If It adds a bunch of heat you can add 2 liter soda bottles full of frozen water in the smoker to help keep the temps down. Might consider the AMNPS. I think they are about $30 and a 20 lb bag of lumberjack pellets costs me another $9. Well worth it IMO. But try out your cold smoker attachment first and see what happens!


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I'm not too familiar with the Bradley smokers except they use the wood pucks. If It adds a bunch of heat you can add 2 liter soda bottles full of frozen water in the smoker to help keep the temps down. Might consider the AMNPS. I think they are about $30 and a 20 lb bag of lumberjack pellets costs me another $9. Well worth it IMO. But try out your cold smoker attachment first and see what happens!


 hey great .... i have done the ice cube in a pan on my traeger with this .. but a lot of hassel .. your point of the bottled ice water sounds good  thanks


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2020)

dan the mano said:


> hey great .... i have done the ice cube in a pan on my traeger with this .. but a lot of hassel .. your point of the bottled ice water sounds good  thanks



Good luck let us know how it turns out!


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Been meaning to do this for awhile now and just seems like I haven't had the time. Well a couple days ago I was home from work early and finally had the time to get this batch going. Usually buy cheese on manager special or sale when I can find it and then when I get a large batch I smoke it. Several different kinds here but the good majority of it is cheddar and cabot habanero cheddar.
> 
> Here is the haul out of the fridge.
> View attachment 429684
> ...



I have, got some in the Fridge now and it's some good stuff, ain't for sissy's though

Love your smoked cheese great job........   Do you ship to Whitehouse, TX ????   

Gary


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2020)

gary s said:


> I have, got some in the Fridge now and it's some good stuff, ain't for sissy's though
> 
> Love your smoked cheese great job........   Do you ship to Whitehouse, TX ????
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary appreciate it! 

 gmc2003
 and I were trying to figure out how to ship cheese the other day. If I could figure out I way would be glad to send you some!


----------

